# Just some pictures from today



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

I received a call asking if I could start up and run this CNC vertical lathe for a video. The machine is for sale. I have no idea how much but I I couldn't afford the rigging bill alone much less the trucking and landing.
The table is 10 meters.
That platform is on the cross slide rail.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

To give perspective, The desk in the second picture is on the side of the platform shown above.


----------



## 682bear (May 6, 2021)

That is a _fuzz _bigger than the one I run... it has a 60 inch table...

Bear


----------



## markba633csi (May 6, 2021)

Rotating disco dance floor!  LOL


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

A 60 inch table is still a big machine.


----------



## 682bear (May 6, 2021)

We have one 60" and three 48" CNC VTL's... along with two smaller manuals, maybe a 36" and a 42"... IDK, I don't run the manuals.

-Bear


----------



## jbobb1 (May 6, 2021)

Big stuff!
Seen one similar, but the table was basically in the floor and it was a much old machine.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

This is a floor plate. It is a precision boring mill table designed to sit on its own base and be level with the floor. It is for parts to heavy to lift on to a table. The boring mill column was on a runway for x and w motion, the column had y motion and the quill is z motion. This was a G&L product and CNC


----------



## jbobb1 (May 6, 2021)

I ran a 66" Bullard, 40" King and a 1909 Niles that was a 48", if memory serves me. All manual. I would have loved to ran one like in your post.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

My hats off to the retired machinist .
You know the ones that are 70 plus years old. They were the ones that were so f..... hard on me when I started in the business. I didn't realize then how smart and talented these guys were, I sure do now.
These guys were part of the reason it was called a "skilled trade"


----------



## benmychree (May 6, 2021)

Where I worked, they had a sliding column VBM that would swing 20 feet with the columns slid back and an extension ring dropped down over the 10 foot diameter table.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Had a buddy get killed by one of them down at Ellicott Dredge years ago .


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

I cant wait to stop back in the place, they have an Ingersol I have to get some pictures of!


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Had a buddy get killed by one of them down at Ellicott Dredge years ago .


There is a shop in Canton Ohio that used to have vertical lathes in 25 foot deep pits! There product was rollers 5 foot in diameter and 20 foot long!
After the last death in the 70's they filled in the pits and started using horizontal.
I remember doing an installation and during the "test cuts" I would look around the facility, 
There was on of the pits left. I looked down in there and thought a man would have to be insane to work down in there.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 6, 2021)

There's a lot of huge machines out there most don't even know exist.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

jbobb1 said:


> I ran a 66" Bullard, 40" King and a 1909 Niles that was a 48", if memory serves me. All manual. I would have loved to ran one like in your post.


I respect cnc machinist but the old manual machinist had serious skills


----------



## markba633csi (May 6, 2021)

Working in elevator shafts would scare me, very dangerous work
-Mark


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 6, 2021)

I still remember a tour of the Westinghouse plant in Sunnyvale California. This was in the 1960'S. They were making the launching silos for the Polaris Missiles. The vertical lathes turned the whole silo ! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Z2V (May 6, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Working in elevator shafts would scare me, very dangerous work
> -Mark


Spent 40 yrs there, yep.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 7, 2021)

I know someone who runs a 100+ swing lathe. it is 170 if I can remember. he said they imported it from japan because they couldn't t find an American one that big! it is even a manual!


----------



## jbobb1 (May 7, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> I know someone who runs a 100+ swing lathe. it is 170 if I can remember. he said they imported it from japan because they couldn't t find an American one that big! it is even a manual!


That's big.
I ran a 55" swing x 26' between centers, which was pretty sizable.


----------



## hman (May 15, 2021)

Wowsers!!!!  I've heard of desktop lathes ... but never yet seen a lathetop desk!


----------

